# Relish Help



## riffsolo

Hello fellow forum members...

I am so glad I found this forum. Thanks in advance for all the reply's and help I may receive.

I would like to make my mothers cucumber and onion relish recipe but the recipe is missing information and unfortunately, she is not here anymore to ask. The recipe calls for 12 cucumbers (peeled and seeded)and 12 onions (peeled) The recipe states to cut both cucumbers and onions in quarters and add salt and let sit overnight. The rest of the recipe is very clear but I am unclear about a couple of things.

The question I would like to ask the experts is, 
A- How much salt and what kind of salt?
B- Do I rinse the cucumber and onion mixture after I leave them overnight in the salt?
C- the recipe does not state how many 1 pint jars of relish this would yield, I would assume 12 but not sure how many jars to purchase. Does anyone have any ideas how much this could make?

I would appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks in Advance.
Lorne


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome to DC!  No expert here, but here's how I do it:

Thinly slice cukes and onions (I use either a mandolin or a food processor blade)

Sprinkle with salt (about a teaspoon, more or less won't hurt). It doesn't matter what kind of salt, but if pickling, use pickling salt

Moosh around and let sit an hour or so

Put in colander and rinse like crazy, flip and moosh some more

Make your dressing.  I like sour cream, Greek yogurt, mayo and dill.  I also like cider vinegar, sugar, and pickling spice for freezer pickles.

If canning, use the vinegar recipe.

One of our members here, Steve Kroll, also has an excellent recipe for refridgerator pickles, which I can vouch for!


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat, just reread your request, and it's for canned pickles!

In that case, check this out:  http://recipesfromoutoftheblue-beverly.blogspot.com/2012/06/sweet-pickle-relish.html


----------



## Steve Kroll

The salt is just used to draw excess moisture out of the cucumbers. The amount or type of salt isn't critical.

What I would do is put the cut up cucumbers into a collander, and toss with enough salt that they taste well seasoned. Set the collander over another bowl to catch the water, put plastic wrap over the top and leave in the fridge overnight.

The next morning, rinse them and let drain.

If you don't do this step, the cucumbers will shrink a little more during the canning process, and you will end up with an excess of juice in the jars.

You can use this same process with other cucumber based condiments, such as Greek tzatziki or Indian raita, when you don't want the finished product to be watery from the cucumber juice.


----------



## riffsolo

*Thank You*

Thanks Dawglover and Steve.
I made the relish today and followed your advice.
It turned out great!!, I got 9.5, 1pint jars. Not bad for 
someone who has never canned anything.

I really appreciate your help.

Take Care 
Lorne


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for the report, Riffsolo!  Very happy that your relish turned out so well!


----------



## Rascal

Our relish is made from tomatoes and onions. I made 4 batches last summer. Nice with cheese and crackers.

Russ


----------

